# what makes a good plow truck ?



## nailgun (Feb 24, 2010)

ok so here is the reason for the queston. Looking into starting plowing maybe next year. never did before. I have used trucks to tow campers and understand the idea behing what nakes a truck tow well........but not plow.
i know everyone may say only buy a ford or chevy.......not really looking for that sirt of stuff.
What i am looking for is what i have been reading on this forum is get a 250/2500 or you'll be sorry or wish you did afterwards............why???

Obviously i would love a brand new f250 but that aint happening so i will be looking for used truck and want to see what is important to look for.
rearend ? tranny? auto vs standard? that sort of stuff.

Once i get into plowing it would only be residential or very small commercial if any.


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

The reason for a 250 or 2500 HD or heavier,is you want heavier axles,suspension,frame to handle the strain of plowing. A good plow truck will have tow and or plow package.Packages will consist of double batteries,high output alternator, oil and transmission coolers,skidplate. Auto or manual transmission is usually a matter of preference.My 2500HD has a higher gear ratio,but has a six speed automatic transmission. I got both plow and tow package on mine. plowking


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Go for a manual tranny you will have the strongest leg in all the land and you will save alot just replacing a clutch not having to have the whole tranny rebuilt. I plow with a manual And love it.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Get an automatic, one less thing to manage while driving and pressing buttons. Make sure you have manual locking hubs


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Ballast(wieght in bed) and great tires are key. Timbrens are great for supporting the plow/spreader


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

You'll want an engine that runs and some sort of warning light(s)


----------



## maxximus98 (Nov 30, 2009)

If it has 4 wheels and a v-8 I can plow with it!!!wesport Just make sure you stay away from the idiot on here who does it with a smart car!!!:laughing:


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

What about the guy that used a snowmobile


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

ajslands;1017623 said:


> Get an automatic, one less thing to manage while driving and pressing buttons. Make sure you have manual locking hubs


I beg to differ I can shift and push buttons at the same time. I have the pad mounted to the shifter


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey, I plow with a straight six and it works great.

Do realize that good truck with a new or good plow is pretty expensive. A beat up old truck with a worn out plow will be a full time job just keeping the truck and plow running. Can you use the truck for your daily transportation too? If so, you'll want a plow that is pretty easy to remove. Or do you have an ATV that you can put a plow on, assuming your driveway/parking area isn't too large.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

thesnowman269;1017699 said:


> I beg to differ I can shift and push buttons at the same time. I have the pad mounted to the shifter


Ok but if it wasent mounted to the shifter it would be dificult


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

AXLES AXLES AXLES

SUSPENSION SUSPENSIONS SUSPENSION

Key components in your purchase. 

The main thoughts behind tracking down my truck as my first really taylor-fit long termer were:

The Torq-Shift Trans
Towing and Plowing Packages
Severe Service Suspension (Or whatever the newest and best selling title is LOL)
Manual Transfer Case, with Manual Hubs
Posi-Rear
Gas Motor
Off-Road Package
Low Miles, and overall good shape = Reliabilty
Lot's of available GVWR.

-I then swapped my front springs, and added timbrens.

These are the things that I refused to settle without and I finally found it. I feel that it is a good plow truck and would reccomend that you look for some of the mentioned Items, I was just lucky enough to find them all on a truck with only 15,000 miles when gas was 4 bucks a gallon and nobody wanted it.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

ajslands;1017704 said:


> Ok but if it wasent mounted to the shifter it would be dificult


Then mount it on the shifter 

To answer what the best truck is, What are you going to plow? Walmarts, gas stations, driveways. One truck cant do them all well. (yes you can do them, but not efficient)


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Get a diesel!!!! Also bfg tires are pretty good but I know you wanna save money so you problay will ge a diffrent brand. Salt spreader is a must if your doing commerciAl, snow ex makes god ones but so does every other company, the back up buddy is good if your in rual areas. Bed liners are good too!


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Most important things:

-Manually Locking Hubs
-Manually engaging transfer case
-3/4 ton or bigger if plowing commercially unless your target market is small commercial with drive thru's for a Jeep Wrangler or similar
-Front end plow/frame clearance that will allow pushing snow over curbing
-Dual batteries
-Dual Alternators

Luxury Items:
-Heated Mirrors
-Power Windows

At a minimum this is what I look for or add in the near future should point you in the right direction


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Don't forget heated wipers! I have HD alternator is that okay??? ^


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

See my truck description


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;1017841 said:


> See my truck description


:laughing::laughing:

And a good driver..


----------



## nailgun (Feb 24, 2010)

that all sounds about right based on what i have been reading. to answer what i will plow i only plan on driveways and when i say light commercial like an insurance office or something where they only have like 10 parking spots basically just a larger wider driveway.

and i don't plan on new truck purchase, it would be nice if i could find the whole set-up on a used truck but i may end up with a good used truck and then put a plow on it later.

what about those little trucks i see plows on ?? what are they good for??
like the dakota's, colorado's, tocoma's, nissan's ??? 

from my research it doesn't sound like my 2004 explorer is up for the task at all.......


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

small truck = small area (driveways, fast food...)
medium trucks medium parking lots small streets. 
big trucks big parking lots and streets.

My Jeep can plow driveways 2X as fast an F250... Ive used both.
ask anyone who has actual used a jeep for driveways.


----------



## harleyfxdl (Feb 4, 2010)

My list is:
-Good tires
-lmt slip/locker in rear
-manual hubs and transfer case
-Any engine (6 or 8 cly) will do
-Hot coffee


----------



## mattbob18 (Jan 3, 2010)

thesnowman269;1017699 said:


> I beg to differ I can shift and push buttons at the same time. I have the pad mounted to the shifter


Now thats what i call a man!!! :laughing:


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

A half ton pick up with a straight 8 blade or v-plow will do for what you mentioned. For 2500 or f250, v-8, auto and 4.11s with plow package for the trani cooler and HD alternator. The heavier trucks typically have better braking systems, suspension, etc. and can take more abuse.

The important thing is to get something reliable with low maint costs that doesnt break the budget and makes you money to upgrade or add to your fleet.

Good luck and happy plowing.


----------

